# Your thoughts



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

this property is wide open and is 95,000 SQFT. see what some of your thoughts where on time wise. I plan on putting subs with trucks on it so your thought on trucks with 8'2" boss V's or 8'6" western V's i'm thinking it will take two subs 2 hours for a total of 4 hrs on a 1"- 3" storm. Now I know I can get this done in 2.5 to 3 hrs but you have to remember we are putting subs on this an we need to make a little extra on top  the red is where we can pile snow at. and there is lots an lots of space so no need for a loader to come an relocate snow unless we get 65" like in 2009.

thanks for your input.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Ideally, for the front lot if you can get one guy to push to left side of the pix and one guy plowing from the building down you can kick that out in less then a half hour.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

is the lot going to be empty when it gets plowed?


----------



## nh785 (Oct 22, 2009)

if it takes your subs 4 truck hour to plow that you better fire them.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

if the lot is empty 2.5 hours total time for 2 trucks , with the plows you list


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Longae29;1311560 said:


> is the lot going to be empty when it gets plowed?


Yes the lot will be empty over night.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

You probably already know but a old general rule of thumb is one pickup with eight foot straight blade should do about an acre per hour. Y our a bit over two acres and the v blades have potential to be very productive. So I'd agree with the others you should be much quicker than four hours


----------



## tyler.premier (Sep 29, 2009)

also a lot of snow to one end of a lot with out a loader. A couple good storms and idk how long trucks can keep that road around the building open if there is curbs.


just run one of the speed demon subs nas-car style around the building. 90+ and only go left hahahahahah


----------



## Rich Graz (Jul 9, 2011)

remember acre an hour should have an inch amount, Mine is 4 inches of snow over that I add more time. good luck


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

*Tyler,* there must be a lot of speed demons on here then. not to be a A#$ but how fast do you people plow really?? This is not a race and yes I did say it will get plowed on a 1"-3" storm but this lot has a trip at 2"+. I do a lot 1/2 this size an it takes me close to 2 hrs to push it. I must be really slow. (LOL) I don't like my guys or my subs ramming threw our jobs and doing a half A#$ job at it. I'm not saying any of you do but 2 trucks less than a half hour has me a little concern on two things how fast your plowing and if you are pushing piles past the curb to allow room for other storms?

Like I said not to be a [email protected]# but I do appreciate the input. Just thought I would see what other peoples thoughts on time wise would be.


----------



## nh785 (Oct 22, 2009)

we don't push past curbs that is for the blowers and loaders


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Something to consider*

Check out this Quick Estimator Snow CD. With your experience, I think you will like using this to check production rates on new and existing properties. .

Snow & Ice Management Quick Estimator CD � calculates per push, per event, hourly or season contracts. Also calculates material application rates for both granular and liquid applications for any deicing material that you may be using. This CD also calculates time and material for application of material, and hand labor as well. This CD runs in Microsoft Excel and is not software. You simply fill in the blanks and you have your estimate.

Go to www.profitsareus.com or call us at 800-845-0499 to order. Feel free to call us with any questions you might have as well. Being a full-service lawn & landscaping business myself since 1979, I know what a contractor is looking for; something simple, accurate and professional. This is it.


----------



## tyler.premier (Sep 29, 2009)

TPC it was more of a joke. I tell everyone to take it slow easier on equipment and cheaper to pay for the extra 15 to 20 min in a lot then sit and replace parts. I think your times are right on the money. The only reason i said a loader was to stack it over the curbs cause I also think loaders and blowers are for pushing behind curbs as well. Just what I think no hard feelings towards any one.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

nh785;1311578 said:


> if it takes your subs 4 truck hour to plow that you better fire them.


Couldn't of said it better myself!


----------



## Chris112lee (Nov 2, 2010)

I would bid that at 2-2.5 hours, but our blizzard plows would move a lot more snow than a V.


----------



## klem (Nov 11, 2009)

Just to throw this out there to help you out, I plow a 48,000 sq/ft property, most of the snow gets pushed straight to the back and whatever is left to the sides. It looks very similar to the layout in your picture. It takes me just over an hour to plow and salt the lot, and that's with a 7'6" western with wings...


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

nh785;1311925 said:


> we don't push past curbs that is for the blowers and loaders


Always push beyond the curb until the ridge prevents you from doing so.


----------

